# Gift for a sick girl.



## cpg39 (Apr 22, 2014)

A few months ago, my girlfriend of 3 years came down with anorexia, and has been in the hospital fighting a very tough battle since. For her birthday, which was a few months before she was diagnosed, I carved her a little wooden heart necklace pendant that was just under an inch wide and on the front I'd carved our anniversary, 5/14, and the reverse side had our initials, HK+CG. It had to be little, because she is so little, and a big wooden heart hanging from her neck would look pretty silly. For a tiny piece of wood, it took me many hours to carve, mostly because all I had was a low quality knife. Two nights before her birthday I tried to create a hole in it to thread through a very slim silver chain or string, and the wood split and all my hard work was wasted. She obviously wasn't mad, because she's very loving and understanding, but I was really upset that I wasn't able to give her this gift.

Now that she's in the hospital and I'm back at college, our anniversary is coming up, but I don't have the time or the tools to reattempt this project. I know it's a stretch, but I was wondering if anyone on here is looking for a project and wants to help out. You would be helping to make a very sick girl smile. I don't intend to claim this work as my own, but I really think she deserves this trinket, and I would be forever grateful if one of you would like to take on this challenge.

Thank you so much,
Colin Gladue


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Colin,

If you could post a photo of the broken one it would help. It's outside of my ability, but somebody might be able to whip it out.

-Ocelot


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Ditto what Ocelot says. Also, do you still have the pieces? Maybe you could mail it to somebody to glue it back together and finish drilling the hole for you. That way it's still the piece that "you" made, and it would be easier for the woodworker to do.

Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## cpg39 (Apr 22, 2014)

Unfortunately the pieces are gone. Threw them out because I was upset that it broke.


----------



## cpg39 (Apr 22, 2014)

I don't have a picture, but I could make a sketch or something if that would be useful.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Very sad story ! However my niece also suffered from anorexia and was really ill for a time.She was with a real bum boyfriend at the time who got them into lot's of debt and when she finally left him she started getting almost immediately better she is now fine and also now married to a nice young man so keep the faith .I cannot make you piece as I am in Scotland too far away especially if your in a rush.Keep well and I wish you both great things for the future. Kindest regards Alistair


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

make it again - you have 3+weeks to carve it, and you know exactly what you want it to look like.

seems a carving knife is not a problem to have at college…lest Im missing something. She would love the gift because YOU made it JUST FOR HER…. rather than something made by someone else for you in a pinch.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

It's a very sad condition for sure. I spent many hours with a friend while she was treated for it. Very complex issues behind it. In some medical circles, it is considered a suicide attempt. Hope she has good counseling. I hope you succeed in your search.


----------



## cpg39 (Apr 22, 2014)

I just don't have time in the next few weeks to do it. It took me upwards of 20 hours last time around because I have no idea what I'm doing, and I can't fit that in to studying 70 hours a week for med school finals. I might end up doing it over the summer.

Any hints on how to get wood down to a size that small to begin with? That was an issue last time around. I started with a 3×3in block, and it took forever to carve it down without a saw or something. I guess I could just start with a smaller piece. I don't know.

I also feel like she deserves something better than I'm capable of making, but that's probably stupid.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Something to split the wood down to size would help, just go to a lumber mill and look/ask for a piece of cut off. They should have something thinner that is just a small square to save time.


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

*cpg* You don't have a location listed in your profile. LJ is worldwide and there may be a member close to you that might be able to help.

Starting with a 3×3 block, someone might be able to run it through a band saw for you and get rid of most of the excess wood, which would obviously give you something smaller to work on. Additionally, they could cut it into a heart shape to save even more time. IF you're lucky, they might have a drill press to do the hole for you as well.

Best of luck with your endeavor.

*edited to add about the drill press


----------



## Saucerer (Sep 13, 2014)

remember that time is the best gift !


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi, it is admirable what you want to do, I commend you, I am new at carving but I would suggest you drill the hole as soon as you have the rough shape.

I also feel like she deserves something better than I'm capable of making, but that's probably stupid. No that is not stupid she cares for you as you care for her, give her what you have. its not about perfection it about caring and she will know how much time you put into it. You are giving her you best you are giving of your self


----------

